# 1989 Georgie Boy 34ft transmission won't stay in park



## doubletakemac (Jan 5, 2011)

Just bought this and when I put it in park it starts to roll even though the parking brake says it is engaged.  It also makes a noise when you now take it out of park and put it in reverse or drive.  Any help will be appreciated.
This is my first rv so as they say i'm dumber than a box of rocks.
Thanks 
Rick


----------



## JimE (Jan 6, 2011)

RE: 1989 Georgie Boy 34ft transmission won't stay in park

Rick, is it a Diesel or Gas model?


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 6, 2011)

Re: 1989 Georgie Boy 34ft transmission won't stay in park

does it have air brakes not just the one to stop but to lock it in place. I fit does look for a yellow knob that said to pull to set. That locks the  wheels. When you are ready to go you must push it in to release the air brakes on the wheels. Good luck


----------



## doubletakemac (Jan 6, 2011)

RE: 1989 Georgie Boy 34ft transmission won't stay in park

it is a ford 460 with a ford C6 transmission, 3 speed  sitting on a john deere chassis


----------



## doubletakemac (Jan 6, 2011)

RE: 1989 Georgie Boy 34ft transmission won't stay in park

gass and it uses a lot of that im learning and thanks a lot to all of your help


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 6, 2011)

Re: 1989 Georgie Boy 34ft transmission won't stay in park

OK I was thinking it was a diesel, and yes they do love the gas :laugh:  I average 7.5-8 mpg with mine and it has a 100 gal. gas tank.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2011)

Re: 1989 Georgie Boy 34ft transmission won't stay in park

sounds to me like the parking pawl is worn and not holding ,, since u said it is a gasser ,, it IMO should be just like any car u drive ,, put it in park and it is done ,, btw the c6 was not known for this type of problem ,, unless it was abused ,, about the only thing i can recomend ,, is that u see a tranny shop ,, or if u feel u can do it u'rself ,, then do it 
 :approve:


----------



## doubletakemac (Jan 6, 2011)

Re: 1989 Georgie Boy 34ft transmission won't stay in park

im retired air force and thought i knew what a pucker factor was until i drove it on a narrow 2 lane back to my house at night.  first time driving one and i swear i hit every major town from frederikburg va to hopkinsville ky at ruch hour my knuckles still don't have the blood back in them


----------



## doubletakemac (Jan 6, 2011)

Re: 1989 Georgie Boy 34ft transmission won't stay in park

supposedly there is an automatic parking brake that engages when you put it in park and it either uses a cable or some kind of brake pad to make it stay in park.  I will always use it with chocks from now on.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2011)

Re: 1989 Georgie Boy 34ft transmission won't stay in park

u wil get used to that after awhile ,, it's like driving a really big pinto  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## doubletakemac (Jan 6, 2011)

Re: 1989 Georgie Boy 34ft transmission won't stay in park

it only has 18k on the engine and tranny and it drove back 750 miles with no problem.  they actually have the validated info on the milage and the interior looks great and is original everything so i think it must be some simple thing that is not working like linkage or something.


----------



## doubletakemac (Jan 6, 2011)

Re: 1989 Georgie Boy 34ft transmission won't stay in park

i think you meant to say a stampeding herd of pintos.  but i will keep at it until i get good at driving it or scare the other drivers enough so they get out of my way.  it's all just a matter of attitude.


----------



## doubletakemac (Jan 6, 2011)

Re: 1989 Georgie Boy 34ft transmission won't stay in park

is the map of the us representative of the states you have visited. and what constitutes qualifying in order to color in another state  then i will leave you alone


----------



## doubletakemac (Jan 6, 2011)

RE: 1989 Georgie Boy 34ft transmission won't stay in park

Thanks everyone for trying to help. I jut found out in these models there is a control valve activating a relay valve which activates the springset parking brake chamber.  the spring chamber pulls a cable engaging the drum brake on the transmission tail shaft.  SO tomorrow I will crawl under the rv and check to see if that cable is out of spec.  thanks again
see ya
rick


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 6, 2011)

Re: 1989 Georgie Boy 34ft transmission won't stay in park

GLAD YOU HAVE AN ANSWER TO THE PROBLEM. BUT STILL POST BACK YOUR FINDING. MAY JUSTHELP SOMEONE ELSE ON HERE


----------



## doubletakemac (Jan 6, 2011)

Re: 1989 Georgie Boy 34ft transmission won't stay in park

sorry to bother you but what qualifies a state to be colored in on your map.  passing through, staying for??? many days or does it just show those states you got a speeding ticket.  im just curious as i am new to rving
thanks


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2011)

Re: 1989 Georgie Boy 34ft transmission won't stay in park

well good for u , Rick ,, but never heard of a parkng brake set by the trans when in park on a 89 model ,, i know my Bus had it ,, but i had air brakes on it ,, and didn;t actually have a so called park ,, just nuetral ,, and u set the parking brake (AKA drum brake on drive line ),, i have seen them on certian other rv's but they were manual like a regular e-brake setup ,, i now have a 91 Rexhall ,, and it has the same a c6 ,, but no drum on the drive line ,, all i do is put it in park ,, and it is on a ford frame      :disapprove:  :disapprove:  :disapprove: and with the 460 also ,, my parking brake is on the rear wheels ,, even though i have 6 sets of brakes ,, i have tag axles on mine ,, but i guess there is always a diff type in all kinds of RV's ,, and btw ,, i never use the parking brake ,, unless i am on a really big incline


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2011)

Re: 1989 Georgie Boy 34ft transmission won't stay in park

as far as the colored states goes ,, most of us say u have to spend atleast one full day (24hrs or more) in that state to actually color in that state ,,others have said only if u drive thru it ,, but most do as i have said  ,, but JMO


----------



## big bilko (Jan 7, 2011)

Re: 1989 Georgie Boy 34ft transmission won't stay in park

Can I color in TN and Vegas when we were over for the meet and greet    Regards  BIG BILKO


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 7, 2011)

Re: 1989 Georgie Boy 34ft transmission won't stay in park

WHY NOT  you was there and spent the night there. We realize you did not have your MH, but how could you get it here to the states when you live in Australia.


----------



## C Nash (Jan 7, 2011)

Re: 1989 Georgie Boy 34ft transmission won't stay in park

I have never see relays and valves on this year model.  All I have dealt with were just manual shift by rods.  May just need adjusting.  Sounds like it is not going all the way in Park.  Might also want to check mounts.  Let us know what you find.


----------



## doubletakemac (Jan 7, 2011)

Re: 1989 Georgie Boy 34ft transmission won't stay in park

there is actually a system under there that appears to be a brake system attached to the back tail end of the transmission.  this unit has fluid lines going to it and there appears to be a slight leak.  When it warms up a bit I will look into replacing the unit and ensuring the lines are not leaking.  until then other things will move to the forefront of my honey do list.
thanks again to everyone who tried to help but it seems I have a very unusual rv.  
see ya
rick


----------



## JimE (Jan 7, 2011)

RE: 1989 Georgie Boy 34ft transmission won't stay in park

I found a 93 about 8 years ago in mint condition with very low mileage but I learned as I went that many of the seals and gaskets had dry rot and over a period of about 6 months I spent a lot of time chasing them down. Once I was done though I had a fine looking and running RV for not much $$.


----------



## doubletakemac (Jan 7, 2011)

RE: 1989 Georgie Boy 34ft transmission won't stay in park

well that is encouraging news.  today i called john deere and told them i had an rv with a JD chassis and they just laughed at me until i started reading off JD part numbers!!  so far that has been the most fun i had in it and i wasnt even in the coach.  i did find a mechanic locally who is a crackerjack who will work on it as he usually works on big rigs anyway and i also found an exhaust shop who is willing to give it a try on the exhaust leak.  both should be easy fixes.  so far after 750 miles that seems to be the only things wrong with the unit.  everything on my trip pointed to a well built and well maintained unit with very little if any abuse.  cant wait till i get the shed finished, tile in the house laid, bathroom remodeled, garden in, etc, so i can take it on my annual fishing  trip to quetico park canada.   just another day in retired paradise!!
rick


----------

